# HELP! Can't get insurence



## Merve85 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm looking at getting a skyline very soon, but can't find the insurence low enough. I'm looking for a GTR R32 (are they any good) and have checked out the other posts and looked at the reccormended companies, but I aint having much luck.

Can anyone tell me where I could try, apart from adrian flux.

I'm going to be 22 when I buy it in about a month.
I live in hampshire
I will have 3 years ncb
I have 3 pionts
I am looking for fully comp really.

Anyone who can help me would be forever in my debt.

Cheers guys

Oh and so far my lowest quote is £3100


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

As I'm sure you're aware you're going to be paying quite a bit at 21. 

Best you can do is keep trying really. 
If you're prepared to fit a tracker, cat 1 alarm and immobiliser, garage it overnight (if possible) and keep the miles down you'll save money, but you'll be lucky to get it under 2 grand.

Other than that just see if you can barter with them a bit, try the recommended companies you see on here, and just keep at it. 
If it's really not acceptable you might want to check out other cars and delay Skyline ownership by a year or two. 200sx is the first one that springs to mind


----------



## Merve85 (Jun 16, 2007)

I was reading that a few people who were 19 got insured tft, but i'm not really sure if I wanna do that on such a nice car. 

Does anyone know any specialist companies?


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

try Cheap Car Insurance Quotes For Drivers With Low No Claims Bonus From bell.co.uk

I was 21 when I got insured with them


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Most insurance companies won't offer TPFT on cars of value less than 5k, most GTR's ive seen worth 5k are absolute nails, so it's really not worth it, and if you paid 7k and declare it at 5k you'd be doing yourself no favours when they offer you next to nothing for it should the worst happen. 

Companies wise the ones that spring to mind are A-Plan (who a lot of people here rate very highly including me), HIC, greenlight, Sky, and fluxy. 

Flux I'd personally avoid having sampled the low points of their customer service, and the horror stories I've heard from those unfortunate enough to have to claim through them are enough to keep me away indefinately.


I'm currently insured through a company called prestige (underwritten by norwich union) who I got out of the yellow pages, and they proved to be great, very competatively priced (not the cheapest but close enough for me not to care) and unfortunately I've had cause to use them for an albeit minor incident, and they sorted me out within an hour, assessor was round first thing next day, car was at the bodyshop the day after. 

You're just going to have to go through all the recommendations, and everyone you can find in the phone book, and see what you can come up with, just make sure you don't undervalue the car to get it, it's really not worth it mate.


----------



## Merve85 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks that was just what I needed to here. Will check out some companies a.s.a.p.

Thanks for all your help


----------

